# TBS 400-yr limited edition AV Bibles



## nwink (May 19, 2011)

http://www.tbs-sales.org/2011catsm.pdf

Thoughts on the 400-yr commemorative editions TBS is putting out? Anyone planning on purchasing one? The 2011 limited edition Bible doesn't look that different than just the regular Windsor Text...maybe it just has "400-year" printed on the spine or something. As for the Westminster Reference Bible, looks like the extra cross-references would be helpful. Does anyone know how good John Brown's Bible cross-references are?


----------



## JM (May 19, 2011)

Just a heads up...there has been a delay in the production of the 25UC’s (Westminster Bible) and it is now expected no earlier than late July.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/news-tbs-about-wrb-66685/


----------



## Pilgrim (May 20, 2011)

I see the price for the Windsor Text edition has gone up $5 since last year. At $37 with the metrical Psalms or $35 without, it's still a steal for calfskin though.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 20, 2011)

nwink said:


> http://www.tbs-sales.org/2011catsm.pdf
> 
> Thoughts on the 400-yr commemorative editions TBS is putting out? Anyone planning on purchasing one? The 2011 limited edition Bible doesn't look that different than just the regular Windsor Text...maybe it just has "400-year" printed on the spine or something. As for the Westminster Reference Bible, looks like the extra cross-references would be helpful. Does anyone know how good John Brown's Bible cross-references are?


 
According to the catalog it is EXACTLY the Windsor Text Bible, bound in a burgundy calfskin leather, evidently with a picture of Hampton Court on the box(?).



> The Society is pleased to announce the
> publication of a special 2011 limited edition of the Windsor
> Text Bible to commemorate the four hundredth anniversary
> of the English Authorised Version of the Holy Scriptures.
> ...


----------



## ADKing (May 20, 2011)

Nathan, I am saving my money for the Westminster Reference edition. If you want to get a feel for the references check it out on Google Books The Self-interpreting Bible ... - Google Books Now if only they would print the metrical psalms in the back....


----------

